# Super Duper Sir ZZ-C Progression Thread (Real)



## SuperDuperSir (Jul 1, 2022)

All right for real this time
_____
I still don't know how to start these lmao
As of posting this I average 18-19 seconds with ZZ, and on 6/30/22 I have learned full Winter/Summer variation
Also my PB ao12 right now is 16.96, ao5 is 16.32, and PB single is 11.56
I plan to learn the full 502 cases of OLS
Currently: 97/502 cases learned
_____
As for goals go, sub-10 would be cool in like 2 years
I'm probably missing something but oh well
_____
PB's n' stuff:
Sub 16 ao5: 7/1/22
Sub 17 ao12: 7/5/22
Sub 11 single: 7/9/22
Sub 10 single: 7/9/22
Sub 15 ao5: 8/6/22
Sub 16 ao12: 9/1/22


----------



## Timona (Jul 1, 2022)

Joebama!


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Jul 2, 2022)

ZZ pb
By the time I remembered to reconstruct the solve I had forgotten the solution

also pb ao5 too


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Jul 9, 2022)

Finally sub 10 single
thing

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-09
single: 9.92

Time List:
1. 9.92 R' D2 R L' F D B U F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 B'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 9, 2022)

SuperDuperSir said:


> Finally sub 10 single
> thing
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-09
> ...


delicious solving


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Jul 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-15
single: 11.97

Time List:
1. 11.97 D R' U2 R D2 L D2 B2 R F2 R' D2 L2 D L2 R2 B' L' R D' U'
x2//Inspecc
U D M' U F x'//EOLine
R2//RB
L' U' L' U L2//LB
R U2 R'//FR
y' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R'//:mewheniforgetejls
//no AUF pll skip
30 STM/11.97S = 2.507 STPS
I spent like 2-3 seconds thinking about the ejls alg
but it worked so no complaining


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Jul 17, 2022)

z2//Inspection
D R F'//EOLine+1
L2 U L2 R' U' R U' R' U2 L'//LB
R' U' R U2 R2 U' R//BR
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'//Pair + WV
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M'//PLL
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-17
single: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(10.29) R U2 R2 B2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 R U2 F' L' U2 L' F' U B2 F2
DNF'ed a PB2
this solve had no reason to be fast yet here we are
40STM/10.29S = 3.887STPS


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Aug 7, 2022)

pb ao5 on mobile 
also while in a call with OreKehStrah so that’s cool


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Aug 8, 2022)

SuperDuperSir said:


> View attachment 20288
> pb ao5 on mobile
> also while in a call with OreKehStrah so that’s cool


oh yeah and it was on a phone that i broke the screen on
i thought the phone was a stackmat and slammed the squan into the screen
not one of my proudest moments


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Sep 2, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-09-01
best 3x3 average of 12: 15.27

Solves:
12. 12.05 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 R' U L R F' U L R D L'
11. 17.50 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 U' F R' U L2 U2 L F U2 R2
10. 15.64 F L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 F R2 D' B2 R' U2 L2 B U2 B2
9. 13.79 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' F' D' U R2 F U L' R' B'
8. 17.05 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L2 U' B R' U' R2 B2 L' R2 B U
7. 15.87 D' R2 D L2 R2 D B2 D2 U B2 U' L' D U' L' F R' D L' B2 U
6. 14.19 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' F' L2 R' D' L2 B2 R' F2 D U2
5. 16.92 F2 U D' B' R F D' F' U L2 F2 U2 L' F2 B2 L F2 L F2 D2 L
4. 14.70 U L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U L B2 D' L' U2 B D' F U2
3. 15.33 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U L2 U F2 D' L' U' L2 R' U' B2 D' B U2
2. 15.57 D' R' U' R' L U' R D2 B' U F2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U L2
1. 13.61 F2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 D U' L2 B' F2 U' L2 B' F2 L2 R' B2
Ok
Definitely a moment
Been focusing on my f2l a lot and this happens


----------

